# Koni FSD / Eibach Suspension Kit for MK I Audi TT 1.8T Quattro, anyone has this on their TT?



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

its on sale right now at namotorsports and i'm thinking about getting one. any reviews or opinions on this?


----------



## ddsheep (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a good price indeed. Anyone had it on their car willing to share a review?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

ddsheep said:


> That's a good price indeed. Anyone had it on their car willing to share a review?


I have been running this set up for about 3 years and like it. Not too slammed and fine for my DD.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Based on my experience with this set up on my MK V Jetta I have placed an order for my 225 today. Since I do not track or auto-x anymore I find it to be a well designed set up for street use and spirited driving. Every aspect of the suspension is vastly improved, particularly ride quality, along with an inch to an inch and a quarter drop. As mentioned previously, a great set up for a dd.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

ordered mine. how much does it usually cost to have it installed?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got the Eibach pro comp coilovers. I love em. I got em from tire rack for 480$ shipped. When I got em, they had no attachment for the sway bar. I jast had a friend weld me up some brackets. Have no complaints. Nice quality coilovers.:thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone have pictures of this setup?


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the Eibach Springs and Koni Yellows, the fsd's were sold out when I purchased mine. I have no complaints on my setup at all.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

hotgrass said:


> ordered mine. how much does it usually cost to have it installed?


Mine was free because I installed them myself.

/You need an alignment, though.


----------

